# ECLSTS way too many PHOTOS please add comments



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

IMG]http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo281/Bills_04/DSC_0142.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

IMG]http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo281/Bills_04/DSC_0082-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats most of it, sorry I can't comment on who and what. But was a good show.There were bargians to be found.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the images, Bill... They look great...


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone wants to comment on a particular image right click it, select properties, and copy the address like this: http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo281/Bills_04/DSC_0121-1.jpg then place between [img [/img in your reply. You must put closing bracket on the end of each img to activate code and make the picture veiewable.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I bumped into Bill on his way out yesterday and told him he could be the first guy to post pics if he hurried! He didn't waste any time. (Bill, I'm going to post one of yours over in Live Steam when I finish this.)

I had a very pleasant day splitting my time between running my live steamer on the Aikenback track, admiring Doc's coach on Clems layout, and wandering around all the vendor stands. (I was looking for paint, but all I found was boxes and boxes of trains.)

Starting with the steam, here's my EBT #7 (actually a fake - it's a C-16 but EBT had a C-19, which is much larger.)










_Someone had been shopping, from the number of bags under the track..._

Here's the Jolly Green Giant on the Warrior Run (Clem's) layout. That's Jack Thompson (Bigdude65) in the left background. My combine and boxcar did a quick shuffle from Aikenback to Warrior Run for this.










Then DocWatson's business car was there for all to admire, and we did:










_Clem's track was busy! _

Some of the other sights that caught my eye. _Don't try this at home:_










There were at least 3 circuses - maybe more! This one had a complete 3-ring setup, with twirling acrobats:










And finally, despite being a train show, we had a major car show going on:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NIce pix, thanks!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like attendance was skimpy. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I've had time to look at Bills photos again.. The Concrete Viaduct on Garden Metal Models' stand was very impressive:


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Pete nice setup. I don't think I'm ready for live steam yet.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

yes the attendance looks skimpy but what I was going to ask was when were the pics taken !? 

'cause whenever I'm wandering round taking pics (be it still or vid) .. the best times to take pics is first thing in the a.m. or later p.m. when ya don't have to worry about peoples stepping in front of your lens or me inadvertently getting in fornt of someone else (then apologies back and forth  ) ! I hope that was the case here 'cause if attendance was bad AC will be reconsidering (understandably) the feasibility of underwriting a fall show










I'm sure ya all had a GREAT time though. One of these yrs I hope to make it down again 


OH, YES ----- THANKS for taking the time to share your pics with us !!!


doug c


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill thanks for taking the pics, and taking the time to post them on here for the rest of us. Great shots.
Rod


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Doug I took the pics Friday between 1pm and 4:30 The attendance was light but still plenty of people. Saturday should be busy


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I was there today it was pretty busy...


Philip


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures. Wish I was there, but these pics are the next best thing. 

Randy


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for providing the pixes! What type/kind/brand or whatever does that 2-6-0 with the last set of drivers behind the firebox represent? #12 on tender. I thought that was the coolest of the bunch, though the inclined plane RR was pretty neat, too.

Les


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, 

I'm pretty sure that's the Bachmann (who was curiously absent from the show) Spectrum mogul - 










I know Bruce Chandler has a basically new one he's looking to sell for a good price. 

I liked the cog railway too. I thought it was funny Bill caught me (in the orange shirt) checking it out - 










-Brian


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Brian,

Thanks much for the info. I wish I could afford one of those, but that's out for awhile. The cog railway, however, set me to thinking. Briefly, I'm turning over in the back of my mind the notion of a dual level layout. Not liking spirals (switchbacks are okay--though I hear they're troublesome) it struck me that right there was a prototypical way of gaining altitude & acess, so to speak.

Thanks again for the pic and info.

Les


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I visited on Saturday, from about 12:15 to 4:30pm, and I thought attendance was definitely lighter than previous years. I did enjoy a visit with Axel and Joann Tillman at the Train-Li booth, and bought some items from them as well. They are top notch folks in my book. I am always amazed at Trainworlds' refusal to accept plastic payment at these shows. Like I'm going to carry hundred's of dollars of cash in 2009? This is not a local flea market. They have lost hundresd's of $$ of sales from me because of that policy. Yes I spent it elsewhere - St.Aubin's, Star Hobby, RLD to mention a few. Rich Yoder had his gorgeous EBT Mikados and hoppers there (I finally received my Mikado #15 in January). There were two EBT Mikados also running beautifully on the Warrior Run layout; Roger Cutter installed Phoenix cards into them with the Mikado sound tracks - great! 

I was a smidge disappointed that neither Bachmann nor Silvergate were at the show, although it was not a surprise since neither was listed on the vendor list that was posted on the ECLSTS website. Got my first look at the Piko starter set and was disappointed by the cheap looking plastic side rods on the loco. C'mon Piko, you have a good heritage and can do better. 

And Yogi was there - doing his thing, with Mrs. sitting faithfully nearby..


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What type/kind/brand or whatever does that 2-6-0


Les, 

That's Jack Thompson's Bachmann Mogul. If you search the Model Making forum for Bigdude65 you'll probably find the thread describing it.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, Pete!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting all those pictures. I couldn't attend so I really appreciate the taste of what went on. 
Robert


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't think the attendance was weak by any stretch of the imagination. At least not compared to southern shows. It was pretty hard getting around most of the time due to all the people lol. And everyone had to wait in line to make purchases. Great show!

-Will


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

The vendors that I talked to said that their sales did very well. I thought the crowds were a little thin on Friday, but Saturday's seemed normal. It was great to see the MLS folks that made it, although there didn't seem to be as many as usual. 

-Matt


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*That sure is a nice set of Santafe E-8's A-B-A on the Garden Metal Models Bridge *


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The sales floor seemed to be very busy. Compared to last year, there didn't seem to be as many people going around the layouts. 
LAO


----------

